# 1989 Sentra Classic B12 For Sale



## helpout (Sep 28, 2016)

MAF is fixed (thanks to the guys on this board) but now it needs brake line work. Located in St. Louis. PM if interested.


----------



## helpout (Sep 28, 2016)

Price Drop + Pics Up: Now $2,500. https://1drv.ms/f/s!AixACD1v4AoNhZEXo2NEP_E4N9pEIQ


----------



## helpout (Sep 28, 2016)

4 Speed Manual Transmission, 2 Door Sedan with 150,000 miles on it.


----------



## thatsentraguy (Jun 15, 2019)

you mean 5 speed manual? 4 speeds is like from the late 60's. wasnt aware the b12 ever came with a 4 speed


----------



## helpout (Sep 28, 2016)

Actually it's a 1989 4 speed manual. But I must say at this point I'm gratified that anyone has replied to my ad for any reason. From Wikipedia: From 1989 to 1990, the only engine choice was the 90 hp (67 kW) GA16i, a 12-valve SOHC predecessor of the GA16DE. Transaxles offered were the 4- and 5-speed manuals (RN4F31A and RS5F31A, respectively) and a 3-speed automatic with torque converter lockup (RL3F01A).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nissan_Sentra


----------



## thatsentraguy (Jun 15, 2019)

interresting. but in 89 the b12's also got the ca16 and the ca18 motor as well just not as common place as the ga motor. ga must have been the only one that offered the 4 speed. must be pretty rare considering im a huge b11/b12 fanatic and never seen a single one, but then again ive never seen a diesel sentra either


----------



## helpout (Sep 28, 2016)

Well now I'm enlightened. I thought everyone had the GA16i just like me. I remember the Nissan dealer (now defunct) offered me a 5 speed but it was more dough. And the automatic was way outta my price range. The saleswoman had to drive my new car to my apartment because I had no clue how to drive a stick.


----------



## thatsentraguy (Jun 15, 2019)

ha. buddy of mine did the same thing when the srt4 neons were released. went to a dealership to test drive the car, after stalling it 4 times and grinding the hell out of 2nd i ended up test driving it for him.

some more recent and newer pictures might help you out a little


----------



## helpout (Sep 28, 2016)

It does sound funny in retrospect to buy a car I was unable to test drive. But the small sedans w/good reputations were the Civic, Corolla, and Sentra. And the Sentra was the cheapest. And the dealership was half a mile from my place. And no regrets at all. Love the "fishbowl" visibility and totally miss the stick shift now that I bought a Camry. 

Found some more pics as well: https://onedrive.live.com/?authkey=!AJvMcNAK1HslZ88&id=D0AE06F3D08402C!85305&cid=0D0AE06F3D08402C


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

thatsentraguy said:


> interresting. but in 89 the b12's also got the ca16 and the ca18 motor as well just not as common place as the ga motor. ga must have been the only one that offered the 4 speed. must be pretty rare considering im a huge b11/b12 fanatic and never seen a single one, but then again ive never seen a diesel sentra either


The CA16DE and CA18DE engines never made it into the B12 in the USA; they were only used in the 1987-1989 Pulsar NX/SE (KN13). They were used in the B12 Sentra Sport Coupe in other countries, however. The Sport Coupe in the US got either the E16i or, later, the GA16i engine...unfortunately.

I started working with Nissan at the end of 1985 and spent 16 years as a Nissan tech. In my life I've only run across three or four B11 Sentra diesels. They were fine as long as people would replace the timing belt and injection pump belts when they were supposed to...and as long as the fuel injection pump was good, because the replacement pump was around $2500-3000 even back then! They got great fuel mileage but they were as slow as an Amish cart! Almost as rare as those were 87-90 Sentra AWD Wagons. They started out with the E16i and later got the GA16i. I only recall coming across maybe four or five of them.

The 4-speed manual trans came on the B12 Sentra "E"...which was the base model. If you moved up to the "XE" trim, then the 5-spd. was standard.


----------



## thatsentraguy (Jun 15, 2019)

smj999smj said:


> The CA16DE and CA18DE engines never made it into the B12 in the USA; they were only used in the 1987-1989 Pulsar NX/SE (KN13). They were used in the B12 Sentra Sport Coupe in other countries, however. The Sport Coupe in the US got either the E16i or, later, the GA16i engine...unfortunately.
> 
> I started working with Nissan at the end of 1985 and spent 16 years as a Nissan tech. In my life I've only run across three or four B11 Sentra diesels. They were fine as long as people would replace the timing belt and injection pump belts when they were supposed to...and as long as the fuel injection pump was good, because the replacement pump was around $2500-3000 even back then! They got great fuel mileage but they were as slow as an Amish cart! Almost as rare as those were 87-90 Sentra AWD Wagons. They started out with the E16i and later got the GA16i. I only recall coming across maybe four or five of them.
> 
> The 4-speed manual trans came on the B12 Sentra "E"...which was the base model. If you moved up to the "XE" trim, then the 5-spd. was standard.


that makes a lot more sense. and explains why ive never seen a diesel sentra ever. i have however seen a diesel AWD stanza, think it was 87 or something, was a wagon and had injector issues really bad. would run fine at idle all through first gear but once you hit second gear it would jerk and stuter and then die untill it was shifted back to 1st (was a manual too)

so question for you smj, not to hijack this thread from the main focus. do you know where i can get side marker lenses and the backing plus the inserts that the whole assembly screws into new so i dont have to scour every junkyard in a 80 mile radius of my house to find one with a good backplate/bulb holder and non cracked lense. the red ones from the rear. do they or are they even still in production? i know the corner lenses from the b11 and b310 are nearly impossible to find for the grille unless i wanted to convert my entire bodywork to a b12


----------



## helpout (Sep 28, 2016)

*Price Drop to $2,000*

Just dropped my asking price on the 1989 Nissan Sentra to 2k.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

_
"so question for you smj, not to hijack this thread from the main focus. do you know where i can get side marker lenses and the backing plus the inserts that the whole assembly screws into new so i dont have to scour every junkyard in a 80 mile radius of my house to find one with a good backplate/bulb holder and non cracked lense. the red ones from the rear. do they or are they even still in production? i know the corner lenses from the b11 and b310 are nearly impossible to find for the grille unless i wanted to convert my entire bodywork to a b12"_

All I can say is, "Good luck!"


----------



## helpout (Sep 28, 2016)

Price Drop to $1500


----------

